# New work truck



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Just picked up a 2012 sierra 4x4 to replace my 06 sierra 2wd. Bring on the snow. 

I'm opting against getting this truck wrapped for a couple of reasons. In the last 15 years of having wrapped vehicles only once did I have someone call the number on the back and it was while I was in a drive-thru. Since cabinet refinishing has become my primary and painting my secondary most of my work tends to seek me out. The only thing I'll miss being unwrapped is being able to spot my truck quickly from a distance in a crowded parking lot. 
I would wrap a trailer if and when I find a good used one that catches my eye.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats, I'm jealous. 
Do you go with canopy and rack too then?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

ridesarize said:


> Congrats, I'm jealous. Do you go with canopy and rack too then?


Came with a tonneau cover and I can use these in the short term but I'm looking for another contractor cap.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Was a good price.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations on the new truck! I got a 2011 Silverado last year and have been really happy with it so far.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice truck and I always have four wheel drive living in CT


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a GMC too. Love this truck!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I traded up this year as well. 2014 silverado.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Enough with the Chevy love fest. :whistling2: Bought a Dodge 1500 hemi quad cab on Wednesday, digging it so far.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Enough with the Chevy love fest. :whistling2: Bought a Dodge 1500 hemi quad cab on Wednesday, digging it so far.


More Chevys?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What engine and mpg are are you getting in the 2500hd, premier?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm looking to get a 2014 Silverado 4x4 Ext cab soon too. As soon as I have time to battle the car dealers. Chevy love fest continues!! 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm looking at new Superdutys. For the love of God 50-$60,000:blink:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I'm looking to get a 2014 Silverado 4x4 Ext cab soon too. As soon as I have time to battle the car dealers. Chevy love fest continues!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


You know the Chevy is just about the only full size pickup I haven't owned.

All from new I've had an '03 dodge but got rid of it because I got the smaller engine and it was under powered. 

A '05 Ford F150, first year of the new design and had all kinds of weird problems and shakes/vibrations while driving. 

A '06 Nissan Titan, the rotors kept warping and I got them on the lemon law. 

And finally a '08 Toyota Tundra which had the entire computer quit and died on Rt 80. The warranty covered that one, all in all not a bad truck. 

My favorite was hands down was the Dodge if only I had the Hemi, didn't make that mistake this time around.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> You know the Chevy is just about the only full size pickup I haven't owned. All from new I've had an '03 dodge but got rid of it because I got the smaller engine and it was under powered. A '05 Ford F150, first year of the new design and had all kinds of weird problems and shakes/vibrations while driving. A '06 Nissan Titan, the rotors kept warping and I got them on the lemon law. And finally a '08 Toyota Tundra which had the entire computer quit and died on Rt 80. The warranty covered that one, all in all not a bad truck. My favorite was hands down was the Dodge if only I had the Hemi, didn't make that mistake this time around.


 had a sierra since 2005 and only did brakes and oil changes a few filters and semi annual inspections. So far gmc has been good for me and my wallet - (touch wood)


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Danahy said:


> had a sierra since 2005 and only did brakes and oil changes a few filters and semi annual inspections. So far gmc has been good for me and my wallet - (touch wood)


 I knocked on some wood for some added luck. :yes:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> What engine and mpg are are you getting in the 2500hd, premier?


Its the Denali. 6.2 liter V8. 15 mpg. With trailer 8 mpg


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My 1500 suburban with 5.3 is 13 mpg at best. Same for 5.4 f150, same for 4.8l gmc 2500 van.

If I could get 15 from a crew cab 2500 with 6.0, I would sell my f150 ans Ford Escape.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

DeanV said:


> My 1500 suburban with 5.3 is 13 mpg at best. Same for 5.4 f150, same for 4.8l gmc 2500 van.
> 
> If I could get 15 from a crew cab 2500 with 6.0, I would sell my f150 ans Ford Escape.



Get yourself a diesel and you can get 20. My buddy has the new Ram 3500 crew diesel and gets 20 in city. 14 towing a horse trailer. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I have thought about that but the cost of a diesel kind of kills the mpg gains. I would rather get a 1500, but I pull and RV that weights 6000 lbs. The weight is fine with a 1500, but it has a tongue weight of 1000 lbs.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Would a weight distribution hitch bump you up to 1000 lb tongue rating? 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Yeah, I have thought about that but the cost of a diesel kind of kills the mpg gains. .


But you pick it back up with resale value. Once you own a diesel you'll never go back.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have one of those. It works, but some serious back end droopage. I could look into adding those bags on the rear axle I guess for added support, but something in my mind does not like that idea. Seams like a cheat to mask signs of maxing out capacity, not really fixing the problem.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Think we have a winner. I have a van and a couple of trailers I am going to use the red white and blue design on as well. Should get it done in the next week or so.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That's gonna be a good looking truck!




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Made the plunge. Chevy 1500 crew cab 6.5' bed. Decided that I do not tow enough to justify a 2500 HD.

$5,000 in rebates plus GM employee discount = first new car ever for me.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats Dean! Got any pictures?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Comes in on Monday. Had to look around for a 6.5' bed 2014 model so it is getting delivered this weekend.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Comes in on Monday. Had to look around for a 6.5' bed 2014 model so it is getting delivered this weekend.


Awesome! And congratulations again. I don't know about you, but the anticipation would be killing me.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

To be honest, I look at vehicles as an expensive to buy and maintain tool. I dread having to buy a new one. I am looking forward to replacing 2 vehicles with one vehicle though. It will be a really nice truck for me.

Anyone want to buy a 2005 Ford Escape AWD, V6, 116,000 miles for $5,300?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> To be honest, I look at vehicles as an expensive to buy and maintain tool. I dread having to buy a new one. I am looking forward to replacing 2 vehicles with one vehicle though. It will be a really nice truck for me.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a 2005 Ford Escape AWD, V6, 116,000 miles for $5,300?


Ya coulda posted this a few days ago, when I was in MI


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You did not let me know you were in town!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> You did not let me know you were in town!


I was spending most of my time on M-28....


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Made the plunge. Chevy 1500 crew cab 6.5' bed. Decided that I do not tow enough to justify a 2500 HD.
> 
> $5,000 in rebates plus GM employee discount = first new car ever for me.



How'd you get the employee discount?



Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

The HD rating makes it such an awesome truck though. My Dad bought a 2002 2500 HD and we get nothing but compliments on it. The Family doesn't haul tons of loads anymore but still when it's needed, it gets the job done with ease.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Damon T said:


> How'd you get the employee discount?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com



My dad worked for GM. Family members also get the discount.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

DeanV said:


> My dad worked for GM. Family members also get the discount.



Any chance your Dad & my Dad were distant relatives? I really need a new truck. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Made the plunge. Chevy 1500 crew cab 6.5' bed. Decided that I do not tow enough to justify a 2500 HD.
> 
> $5,000 in rebates plus GM employee discount = first new car ever for me.


You will love the 14, I traded my 13 in and its a much better truck.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Gough said:


> Ya coulda posted this a few days ago, when I was in MI


Well, m28 is a loooooong way from where I am.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> You will love the 14, I traded my 13 in and its a much better truck.


What kind of mileage are you guys getting in your Chevys?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> You will love the 14, I traded my 13 in and its a much better truck.


Dude, you just got the 13!!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> What kind of mileage are you guys getting in your Chevys?


21 1/2 a lot of highway. 



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Dude, you just got the 13!!!


40k miles in 18 months. I think I am going to keep this one and just get a new one in 100k and pass it to someone in the company. I really like the 14 in comparison.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Is anybody considering the 2015 Chevy Colorado/GMC Canyon?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

25k miles on my 14 silvy. Would never consider a colorado cause realistically u dont save jack on gas n ur stuck with 1/2 the capability. Or less.

I had a ranger in early 2000's. Didnt cut the mustard, and squishy as all get out inside.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Bender said:


> But you pick it back up with resale value. Once you own a diesel you'll never go back.


Not true. Been there. Just depends what ur doing.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

DeanV said:


> Made the plunge. Chevy 1500 crew cab 6.5' bed. Decided that I do not tow enough to justify a 2500 HD.
> 
> $5,000 in rebates plus GM employee discount = first new car ever for me.


What options u get?

How much otd? I got mine in february. Got $6700 credit for my 05 ext cab silverado with matching fiberglass topper, tires, Wheels and lift.

So after trade mine was $34, 700. Z71 with tow package, convenience package, preferred package, all star edition. Heated cloth seats power rear window. Buncha other things I cant remember. Mud flaps and the storage bin under rear seat. I highly recommend the storage bin. I have mine chock full of the "misc sundries/tools" hunting equipment that comes in handy at least once a week. I keep some roller skins, ratchet straps, pipe wrench, pliers, tape, leather gloves, flashlight etc etc. All that stuff nice n organized instead of rollin around the floor.

Reason I ask is cause I got "employee pricing" as well.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Once I get it tomorrow, I will update with the final package it includes and stuff.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I want a topper bad, but don't want to spend for it. Agree on the back seat storage love it.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> I want a topper bad, but don't want to spend for it. Agree on the back seat storage love it.


1500 get chya a basic version. Mines 2809 with goodies. Ladder rack mandatory. Hauled 40 footer b4. And i should b able to transplant the topper to my 2017 silverado so ill get 6 years or more outta it


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

About 2800 for the one I want, maybe I can get one this year. Spending money like crazy in the business right now. Thinking I will chill out for at least a few months, nothing worse than getting tools wet in the back of a truck though, not to mention worrying about theft.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

How'd you guys get employee pricing? 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

They volunteered it. I think its a smokescreen myself...

Ok Dean, pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

List msrp was 44,***
Price with discount $40,100

4,500 in misc rebates
2,500 for f150 on trade in (was in an accident and put settlement towards it as well)


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks exactly line mine. I did get the buckets instead of the 60/40.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good looking truck Dean. You should get MANY years of service out of that baby. 

Now. Go out and smear a little paint on the seat and just get it over with. You don't want that worry hanging over your head.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope so. I want this to be a nice truck and get 10 years out of it, hopefully. 

Need to order seat covers to keep the dust out of the seats for sure.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Need to order seat covers to keep the dust out of the seats for sure.


I have these on my 2011 Silverado and have been pretty happy do far.

http://www.autoanything.com/seat-covers/carhartt-duck-weave-seat-covers


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Attaway nice ride! I like those LT1 grilles. Mine has the black Lt2 grill, I'm not too sold on it, your is much nicer.

Pricing sounds similarish lol. They have so many games they play. A different rebate every month.

I put a good golfball size ding in driver door within the first week, haven't had to worry about it since and makes it easier to hammer through the woods/swamp en route to hunting. My help took the honors of smearin paint all over the inside, no respect I tell ya!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

bryceraisanen said:


> Attaway nice ride! I like those LT1 grilles. Mine has the black Lt2 grill, I'm not too sold on it, your is much nicer.
> 
> Pricing sounds similarish lol. They have so many games they play. A different rebate every month.
> 
> I put a good golfball size ding in driver door within the first week, haven't had to worry about it since and makes it easier to hammer through the woods/swamp en route to hunting. My help took the honors of smearin paint all over the inside, no respect I tell ya!


When we bought our suburban, the day or two one of my kids let a bike fall into the door and dented it. It is inevitable. I would like to think it can be delayed.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Already gotten two calls from the truck, and the wife and I were at a fair yesterday where several people we didn't know brought it up. 

Wasn't expecting such a great reaction, two other work vehicles to do.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Already gotten two calls from the truck, and the wife and I were at a fair yesterday where several people we didn't know brought it up.
> 
> Wasn't expecting such a great reaction, two other work vehicles to do.


It's all part of your "branding". People in the community will now notice you, and the more they see you around the more they will be comfortable in contacting you. Right now I've only got _one_ lettered truck, and people tell me all the time "I see your trucks everywhere". It's only me driving!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've often thought that yard signs and truck lettering were less about getting people to call right when they see them and more about getting the exposure out there over time. Then when people do need work done, or someone refers you, then they will think of you as someone who is a fixture in the community that they have seen around a lot. They may still have to look you up for the contact info but will do so because they feel comfortable doing so. Kind of a, "Well, lot's of other people use them so…"


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

The holy scripture in marketing. "To be known before you are needed."


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just picked this truck up today. Pretty stoked. 2014 Silverado. Wasn't my first choice in colors but I'm digging the Blue Granite metallic. Finally pulled the trigger after obsessing for months.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Damon T said:


> View attachment 27713
> 
> 
> Just picked this truck up today. Pretty stoked. 2014 Silverado. Wasn't my first choice in colors but I'm digging the Blue Granite metallic. Finally pulled the trigger after obsessing for months.



Sharp lookin rig. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Damon T said:


> View attachment 27713
> 
> 
> Just picked this truck up today. Pretty stoked. 2014 Silverado. Wasn't my first choice in colors but I'm digging the Blue Granite metallic. Finally pulled the trigger after obsessing for months.



She's a beauty!


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice truck😃


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> View attachment 27713
> 
> 
> Just picked this truck up today. Pretty stoked. 2014 Silverado. Wasn't my first choice in colors but I'm digging the Blue Granite metallic. Finally pulled the trigger after obsessing for months.


Nice truck, needs to be advertising though. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> Is anybody considering the 2015 Chevy Colorado/GMC Canyon?


I am waiting to see what the new i4 diesel will be like in these trucks. They are much bigger than my S10. If that motor will get around 30mpg I will want it for our next work truck instead of a new van.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

Danahy said:


> Just picked up a 2012 sierra 4x4 to replace my 06 sierra 2wd. Bring on the snow.
> 
> I'm opting against getting this truck wrapped for a couple of reasons. In the last 15 years of having wrapped vehicles only once did I have someone call the number on the back and it was while I was in a drive-thru. Since cabinet refinishing has become my primary and painting my secondary most of my work tends to seek me out. The only thing I'll miss being unwrapped is being able to spot my truck quickly from a distance in a crowded parking lot.
> I would wrap a trailer if and when I find a good used one that catches my eye.


I personally like the older 1990's chevy s10's other than that I think american made vehicles lack in efficiency... The older Japanese vehicles are where its at.


Durable, cost efficient in gas, parts, and etc...


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Already gotten two calls from the truck, and the wife and I were at a fair yesterday where several people we didn't know brought it up.
> 
> Wasn't expecting such a great reaction, two other work vehicles to do.


NICE GRAPHICS!!!


Your wrap looks great!


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> I am waiting to see what the new i4 diesel will be like in these trucks. They are much bigger than my S10. If that motor will get around 30mpg I will want it for our next work truck instead of a new van.


What year is your s10?


----------

